# futuro vs presente per azioni future



## Giorgino

Salve a tutti,

leggendo il thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1710031,
e soprattutto il post n. 17, di effeundici, mi sono sorte alcune considerazioni circa la presunta 'perdita' di ricchezza dell'italiano in seguito all'appiattimento di tutti i futuri in favore del presente, anche per azioni future. Mi spiego:

"Domani vado al mercato" (che è l'esempio di effeundici), al posto di "domani andrò al mercato".

Ora, lasciatemi spezzare una lancia in favore di 'semplificazioni' (?) di questo tipo. Personalmente, ed è proprio una conferma che vi chiedo, percepisco una differenza di significato tra le due frasi. Vi chiedo conferma perché non vorrei che fosse proprio un uso regionale, il mio. 

Usando il futuro (oltre che un tono di voce adatto), la frase suona come qualcosa fatto controvoglia, qualcosa che non si desiderava ma che alla fine non si può far altro che compiere: "andrò al mercato, va'...", e in questo senso si può usare anche per azioni immediatamente seguenti il momento dell'enunciazione. Tipo: "andrò a studiare..."

Invece "domani vado al mercato" è molto più decisa, e soprattutto non lascia intendere l'inclinazione personale del parlante circa la voglia di andarci o meno.

Provate a ripeterle più volte mentalmente, anche associandole a diverse situazioni. Ho comunque il sospetto che si tratti di un uso un po' personale, però è comunque la prova che, anche se non diffuse o condivise a livello nazionale, tali presunte 'semplificazioni' della lingua sono in realtà arricchimenti, perché portano all'estrapolazione di significati che la 'grammatica-fino-a-quel-momento' non consentiva.


----------



## marco.cur

Sono d'accordo. In italiano l'uso del futuro segue regole meno rigide, rispetto ad altre lingue, per es. l'inglese.
Domani vado al mercato indica una certezza, oggi so per certo che domani andrò al mercato.
Quando vai? 
Ci vado domani. È sicuro che domani ci vado.
Ci andrò domani. Ho intenzione di andarci domani.

E non è una semplificazione, si dice così da almeno cinquant'anni .


----------



## Giorgino

Innanzitutto grazie per la conferma.



marco.cur said:


> E non è una semplificazione, si dice così da almeno cinquant'anni .



Io in realtà mi stavo riferendo al discorso che fanno alcuni, che evidentemente vedono l'uso del presente per azioni future come un 'errore', che porterebbe a un progressivo impoverimento della lingua, il tutto guidato da una presunta 'semplificazione' della stessa.

Secondo me non è tanto il fatto che si dice da cinquant'anni che dovrebbe convincere i sostenitori del discorso che facevo sopra, piuttosto che questo cambiamento non è realmente una semplificazione, indipendentemente dal tempo in cui si è innescato. Dovrebbero, a mio avviso, riflettere sul fatto che in questo modo la lingua si arricchisce, e non si semplifica, perché sono state ricavate due espressioni diverse, entrambe ormai grammaticali, ma con due significati distinti, dove prima ne esisteva una grammaticale, e una semplicemente errata.


----------



## catrafuse

Secondo me le due frasi citate si equivalgono. Provate a  sostituirle con frasi dove la volontà umana non c'entra:

domani è il mio compleanno;
domani sarà il mio compleanno.


----------



## marco.cur

Senza alcun dubbio direi, come ho sempre detto e sentito dire, domani è il mio compleanno.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Giorgino dice cose molto sagge. Non voglio entrare nella problematica "futuro vs presente" perché manca a tutti lo spazio e il tempo. Resta il fatto, tuttavia, che in tutte le lingue naturali esiste un certo grado di "scollatura" fra il tempo cronologico del quale parliamo e il tempo grammaticale che si sforza di rappresentare il primo.
Infiniti sarebbero gli esempi, uno dei quali naturalmente il "presente pro futuro".
D'altra parte se tutto si riducesse ai rapporti fra Tempo che passa e Tempo della grammatica saremmo ancora fortunati. Ma c'è da fare i conti con la "testa" di chi parla e con quella di chi ascolta (vado semplificando, naturalmente). Quanto c'è di "personale" in quello che si dice? Quanta è la partecipazione emotiva del parlante? Ecc. 
Si pensi a un miniscambio di questo genere:
A— Vieni al cinema con noi domani?
B— Oh, che peccato, domani andavo da mia sorella a Genova!
Può darsi che qualcuno di voi inorridisca, ma ad un'analisi più meditata forse vi accorgerete che, al di là dello "scontro" fra "domani" e "andavo", l'espressione completa rende perfettamente, ed economicamente, la nozione di un processo futuro che ha le radici nel passato. E questo la trovo, forse con Giorgino, una grande ricchezza della lingua. 
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## olaszinho

Per chi conosce l'inglese, fate un raffronto fra le seguenti forme, mi sembra interessante:
andrò al cinema, va.. I'll go to the cinema  (decisione presa al momento)
domani vado al cinema. I'm going to the cinema tomorrow (azione già decisa)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo.
GS


----------



## armour65

Vorrei confermare che la mia comprensione su questo argomento sia corretta ponendovi un esempio che avevo sempre citato come una specie di "prova rafforzativa" della mia giustificazione del future/presente in diversi casi.

Tra dieci anni mi trasferiro' in America.
Tra dieci anni mi trasferisco in America.

Non si puo' negare che in questo contesto ci si riferisca ad un evento futuro. Pero', in questa frase mi sembra sbagliato ritenere scoretto l'uso del presente. Che sia una questione di volonta' o no, il presente dovrebbe rendere l'idea che sono certo che tra dieci anni penso di stare in America, _nonostante_ l'arco di tempo tra oggi e quel giorno in cui mi trasferisco e le mille cose che potrebbero impedirmi il trasferimento.

O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

La frase è correttissima, infatti.

GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, arm.

Ho riguardato il tuo post #9 e mi è sorta la necessità di dirti qualcos'altro.
La frase col presente indicativo è grammaticalmente ineccepibile, lo confermo. Tuttavia ho l'impressione che sia il circostanziale di tempo (dieci anni) a renderla "poco probabile". Evidentemente esiste nella testa dei parlanti nativi -- sicuramente nella mia -- una quantità di tempo cronologico "a venire", di non facile quantificazione, che costituisce tuttavia una sorta di "frontiera" fra l'uso del _futuro_ e del _presente pro futuro.
_Per non farla troppo lunga, mi pare che 10 anni siano troppi per il presente indicativo.
O magari è difficile immaginare che qualcuno ci dica cosa farà fra dieci anni-- nel qual caso anche _la frase_ col futuro indicativo sarebbe inconsueta.
Morale: se tu dicessi "Fra due anni vado/andrò in America" sarebbe tutto più plausibile.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## roanjf

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, arm.
> 
> Ho riguardato il tuo post #9 e mi è sorta la necessità di dirti qualcos'altro.
> La frase col presente indicativo è grammaticalmente ineccepibile, lo confermo. Tuttavia ho l'impressione che sia il circostanziale di tempo (dieci anni) a renderla "poco probabile". Evidentemente esiste nella testa dei parlanti nativi -- sicuramente nella mia -- una quantità di tempo cronologico "a venire", di non facile quantificazione, che costituisce tuttavia una sorta di "frontiera" fra l'uso del _futuro_ e del _presente pro futuro.
> _Per non farla troppo lunga, mi pare che 10 anni siano troppi per il presente indicativo.
> O magari è difficile immaginare che qualcuno ci dica cosa farà fra dieci anni-- nel qual caso anche _la frase_ col futuro indicativo sarebbe inconsueta.
> Morale: se tu dicessi "Fra due anni vado/andrò in America" sarebbe tutto più plausibile.
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



Anch'io la penso così. Difatti sono solito usare il presente per parlare d'un futuro più prossimo (ad esempio: "Domani vado al mare"), invece, per affermare qualcosa che sicuramente farò più in là. utilizzo direttamente il futuro: "Tra una settimana esatta andrò a seguire i primi corsi all'università". Sicuramente, se dovessi dire cosa farò fra dieci anni o più. non potendone assolutamente essere sicuro, utilizzerei il condizionale: "Tra quindici anni potrei trasferirmi in campagna".


----------



## ninux

armour65 said:


> Vorrei confermare che la mia comprensione su questo argomento sia corretta ponendovi un esempio che avevo sempre citato come una specie di "prova rafforzativa" della mia giustificazione del future/presente in diversi casi.
> 
> Tra dieci anni mi trasferiro' in America.
> Tra dieci anni mi trasferisco in America.
> 
> Non si puo' negare che in questo contesto ci si riferisca ad un evento futuro. Pero', in questa frase mi sembra sbagliato ritenere scorretto l'uso del presente. Che sia una questione di volonta' o no, il presente dovrebbe rendere l'idea che sono certo che tra dieci anni penso di stare in America, _nonostante_ l'arco di tempo tra oggi e quel giorno in cui mi trasferisco e le mille cose che potrebbero impedirmi il trasferimento.
> 
> O mi sbaglio?


No, non ti sbagli... e' per lo stesso motivo che si preferisce dire "domani è il mio compleanno" e non "domani sarà il mio compleanno"


----------



## armour65

Scusatemi per averci messo cosi tanto per rispondere ma avrei alcune ulteriori domande sul argomento  

In effetti, Giorgio, capisco il tuo ragionamento per il futuro se parlassimo d'un evento che si svolgera' tra dieci anni. Non solo e' una grossa quantita' di tempo, ma anche questo lo rende meno probabile che si svolgera' affatto (o almeno in quel arco di tempo). Detto cio', pero', non posso non tornare ad un esempio che mi fa pensare che nonostante queste "regole" che costituiscono la cosidetta frontiera tra presente e futuro (come spieghi tu) la regola "dominante" di cui dovrei fidarmi rimane quella della certezza che questo evento si svolga tra l'arco di tempo delineato (due anni, dieci anni, una settimana).

Lo dico perche' proprio ieri sera leggendo un articolo mi sono imbattuto in questa frase:

* Domani arrivera' una prima versione di Windows Phone 7.5.

che non e' da confondersi con una frase di una struttura leggermente diversa come questa:

*La manovra di Ferragosto, che da domani approdera' in Aula, salta alcune norme fiscali, tra cui...  (_qui mi pare che con l'inserimento di "da" la frase non possa richiedere il presente perche' "da domani" lascia presuppore fino ad un dato non preciso e forse a tempo indeterminato! Invece se il giornalista avesse scritto "La manovra di Ferragosto approda/approdera' in Aula domani" tutt'e due sarebbero state corrette a seconda del proprio punto di vista sulla faccenda)
_
Roanjf - ti pongo una domanda in base alla tua risposta. Sono d'accordo con la tua proposta di usare il condizionale. Ma sarebbe sbagliato usare il futuro/presente se l'idea viene elaborata (_Mi trasferirei in campagna tra dieci anni_ ma _Mi trasferisco/trasferiro' in campagna tra dieci anni se ho/avro' i soldi per comprarmi una casa_)

Ninux- Non per essere troppo pessimistico ma se si dice "Domani e' il mio compleanno" perche' il mio compleanno ricorre il 25 settembre, mi sembra ugualmente giusto usare il presente a meta' ottobre (insomma poco dopo aver festeggiato il compleanno)  per parlare di quello prossimo.


----------



## roanjf

armour65 said:


> Scusatemi per averci messo cosi tanto per rispondere ma avrei alcune ulteriori domande sul argomento
> 
> In effetti, Giorgio, capisco il tuo ragionamento per il futuro se parlassimo d'un evento che si svolgera' tra dieci anni. Non solo e' una grossa quantita' di tempo, ma anche questo lo rende meno probabile che si svolgera' affatto (o almeno in quel arco di tempo). Detto cio', pero', non posso non tornare ad un esempio che mi fa pensare che nonostante queste "regole" che costituiscono la cosidetta frontiera tra presente e futuro (come spieghi tu) la regola "dominante" di cui dovrei fidarmi rimane quella della certezza che questo evento si svolga tra l'arco di tempo delineato (due anni, dieci anni, una settimana).
> 
> Lo dico perche' proprio ieri sera leggendo un articolo mi sono imbattuto in questa frase:
> 
> * Domani arrivera' una prima versione di Windows Phone 7.5.
> 
> che non e' da confondersi con una frase di una struttura leggermente diversa come questa:
> 
> *La manovra di Ferragosto, che da domani approdera' in Aula, salta alcune norme fiscali, tra cui...  (_qui mi pare che con l'inserimento di "da" la frase non possa richiedere il presente perche' "da domani" lascia presuppore fino ad un dato non preciso e forse a tempo indeterminato! Invece se il giornalista avesse scritto "La manovra di Ferragosto approda/approdera' in Aula domani" tutt'e due sarebbero state corrette a seconda del proprio punto di vista sulla faccenda)
> _
> Roanjf - ti pongo una domanda in base alla tua risposta. Sono d'accordo con la tua proposta di usare il condizionale. Ma sarebbe sbagliato usare il futuro/presente se l'idea viene elaborata (_Mi trasferirei in campagna tra dieci anni_ ma _Mi trasferisco/trasferiro' in campagna tra dieci anni se ho/avro' i soldi per comprarmi una casa_)
> 
> Ninux- Non per essere troppo pessimistico ma se si dice "Domani e' il mio compleanno" perche' il mio compleanno ricorre il 25 settembre, mi sembra ugualmente giusto usare il presente a meta' ottobre (insomma poco dopo aver festeggiato il compleanno)  per parlare di quello prossimo.



Armour, hai ragione anche tu. Ma quanto si potrebbe esserne sicuri? È questo il punto. Comunque è un argomento molto interessante, bisognerebbe discorrerne magari con l'Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## ninux

armour65 said:


> Ninux- Non per essere troppo pessimistico ma se si dice "Domani e' il mio compleanno" perche' il mio compleanno ricorre il 25 settembre, mi sembra ugualmente giusto usare il presente a meta' ottobre (insomma poco dopo aver festeggiato il compleanno)  per parlare di quello prossimo.


Sì, però non è una regola. L'uso del futuro è correttissimo. Essendo una questione di scelte, dipende da come vivi tu il passare del tempo...


----------

